# Grub Rub



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone ever use it?  Any comments?  One of my friends swears by it.  They sell it at Academy here.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Texas Hunter explained the meaning of this spam thing...


----------



## low&slow (Aug 30, 2008)

I've used grub rub a lot. It's pretty good, kinda sweet, theres a lot of sugar in it. It tends to clump together and makes it difficult to get out of the bottle.
Other than that, it's pretty good if you like the sweet stuff. I like Stubbs rub a lot. Its pretty much the only thing I use now.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Low and Slow.  After I posted this I bought some.  You are right, it clumps pretty good and is sweet.  I will have to try the one you recommended.  I could make my own, but sometimes I just get lazy and want something quick.  Do they only make one kind?


----------



## low&slow (Aug 30, 2008)

They make several different kinds but I have only tried the plain BBQ rub. It's in a tan bottle with brown writing on it. They make rib rub, pork rub, all kinds, but I use the plain BBQ rub on everything.


----------

